# Bolting flotation pods to an aluminum transom



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I should be receiving my float pods from UPS on monday and look foward to installing them on Tuesday or so. I am a little concerned about getting them welded on as the welder I use is a decent welder and is rather inexpensive but he lacks experience with aluminum boats which caused a couple of burn throughs the last time I had some welding done on my boat. I know that It is probably not that big a deal and he was able to repair them, but I don't want risk weakening the transom to that degee. I want to avoid any problems that may occur in the future due to so much welding on the transom. I saw a website where a guy bolted his on and he seemed satisfied with the results. 

Has anyone else bolted these things on before? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## Shallow_Sport (Jan 22, 2008)

If you bolt on, make sure and use some 3m semi permanent caulk that is for use below the waterline. It dries to a hard rubber feeling, kind of like the hardness of the rubber on a tire. I've found some at Academy and Boaters world. They are sold in tubes for a caulking gun or in aluminum toothpaste tubes. As long as you get that stuff on the transom, in the holes you made, nut and bolt you should have a good semi-permanent seal that won't leak.

BTW, what do these floatation pods look like, is there a link on the net somewhere. I've heard of people using them on Jon boats. My dads Jon has good balance as we added a good amount of weight up front with decking, seating, carpeting and such. But this might be a nice idea to increase it's levelness when drifting.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

How are you going to bolty them. Will you have to weld some brackets onto them in order to bolt them to the boat. Seems to me like if you dont trust your welder like i dont trust my self to weld on my own aluminum boat then maybe just for this job you should have someone else do it. Bolts and vibration on aluminum boats just dont seem like a good combination to me.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this is gonna be ugly , take a breath and rethink


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

Step up to the pump with a reputable welder and have them welded on....drilling 8 holes minimum thru the transom seems like opening a box of headaches...good luck,.,..


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do Not Bolt Them On. You Will Have Leaks Soon After. Find Someone That Has Experience In Alum Welding. If In Aransas Pass Area, Use Danny At Dmr Services 361 776 0878


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Amen Bro....



CoastalOutfitters said:


> this is gonna be ugly , take a breath and rethink


----------

